# J7613



## gepp (Apr 13, 2010)

I have been told by my billing company that J7613, Albuterol non-comp unit  has been deleted.  I am not able to locate that information, or any replacement for it.  Does anyone know about this and where I might find any information?
Thank you:


----------



## cmcgarry (Apr 16, 2010)

I went and checked on Encoder Pro, and according to them, the code is still effective; the last change was 07/01/09.  They've already done the April updates, and don't show it as a deleted code.

Who do you order your HCPCS book from?  They will furnish the quarterly updates to you; you can also find the quarterly updates on the CMS web site.

I hope this helps,


----------

